# What's under the cover?



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

So George just posted a rather interesting photo from Audi Deutschland to our Facebook feed.

It's the entire new A3 lineup, but what's that under the cover in the middle?













-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

LOL! I was just asking myself the same thing!

It's not the A3 cabriolet; what's under there is a sedan. The S3 is on the front right corner, so it's probably not that. It doesn't appear to be wild enough to be an RS3- and if it were an RS3, I'm reasonably confident they'd be showing it in standard two-door guise or sportback guise first


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I would think coupe...because we already seen spy shots. The passenger compartment looks too small for sedan

I can't imagine Europe will get the RS3 before we even get to touch a S3 or A3...


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

That looks like a coupe to me. If there were no antenna there, it would have to be the cabriolet.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree, looks like the coupe.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

rs3 is my guess, it clearly looks like it has 4 doors.

B.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

RS3 Coupe please.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

RS3!


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

It's gotta be the RS3 right? 

Oooh I just got excited. lol


----------



## cooperrf (Mar 27, 2013)

Some level adjusting makes the back door handles fairly visible. My hope is for RS3.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

x2 I'm thinking RS3 Sedan.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

If it's a sedan, it's an RS3 or the speculated MPV A3. Either way, looks like we know one of the releases planned for Frankfurt in September will be a member of the A3 family! ;-)


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

I would like to hope that it's a RS3 sedan that may show up in the US....


...but what about an A3 e-tron sedan? Not a hybrid, but a pure EV.

I agree it's not a cabriio. You can also see the roof antenna fin up on top. I doubt they would make a folding hard top. Not Audi's style.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Rudy_H said:


> I would think coupe...because we already seen spy shots. The passenger compartment looks too small for sedan
> 
> I can't imagine Europe will get the RS3 before we even get to touch a S3 or A3...


Really ? I could easily imagine that.... and its not surprising when you think about it lol.....

My guess is RS3 sedan....... and I also bet NA will never see the RS3...... its pretty standard practice lol

30K A3 --> 40K S3 --> 50K RS3 ?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I certainly would hope the RS3 would have more aggressive fender flares than a 1.8T A3


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, the lack of agressive fender flares seems to indicate an A3 coupe of some sort.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Really ? I could easily imagine that.... and its not surprising when you think about it lol.....
> 
> My guess is RS3 sedan....... and I also bet NA will never see the RS3...... its pretty standard practice lol
> 
> 30K A3 --> 40K S3 --> 50K RS3 ?


Man... you bring the RS3 sedan here within a few months of the A3-S3 launch, with most of the S3 option range standard- and at about $50,000 at that, and I'll highly consider spending up to the top end of my budget. If adding B&O, nav, LED headlamps, etc. moves it into the mid-fifties, I'd pass.

... that is, of course, if that's the RS3 sedan. It just doesn't look aggressive enough from what I can see under the sheet.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

It has all the hardpoints of a 4 door, my bet would be RS. As much as I would LOVE to see some huge fender flares, box (RS5) or arch (RS6), the RS 7 didn't use any flares. There is now precedence.

Same shape, but more aluminum and all CFRP body panels for maximum weight loss? Something akin to the Wörthsee TT Ultra Sport?


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Well it's narrowed down to either a sedan or coupe. I'm leaning towards sedan. I'd say its a 50/50 chance it's an RS3. What else could it be? E-Tron, Hybrid, MPV? Doesn't make sense they would tease anything lesser. As for the fender flares, it's really hard to tell. I would take a base RS3 over a loaded S3 any day.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

The people of NA want an RS3! 

I will be glad to adjust my budget for the RS3. 

Currently on hold for the S3, but would be thrilled with a RS


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Just to buck the trend, how about a gas/electric hybrid sedan as a luxury alternative to the Jetta Hybrid and other small luxury edan hybrids?


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Waterfan said:


> Just to buck the trend, how about a gas/electric hybrid sedan as a luxury alternative to the Jetta Hybrid and other small luxury edan hybrids?


I hope not.... It's not that I would not like that, but....... As I told my wife, I would really like a S3, but would LOVE a RS3.:heart:

Once we get the ok for the RS, it would be great what ever else is built.

I am excited about all the different build thread that will develop with the entry of the updated platform.:beer:


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

buying day 1 if its a RS3.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

If it is a sedan, it then really highlights the fact that the A3 sedan looks very sporty and has a coupe-like profile.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow! This thread became the most active of this section in a long time!!!

The voices in my head are telling me it is the RS3!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I followed cooperrf 's lead and downloaded the highest res and cropped. Here's another take on that.










My guess is RS 3 sedan or perhaps a sedan version of A3 e-tron or A3 g-tron.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I think that's it!










:laugh:


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

It's got big flares, its an RS :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

George also posted a short analysis, which is here:
http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rum...at-exactly-is-that-covered-a3-variant-anyway/

I share his opinion that it's definitely a sedan. You can pretty clearly see the brightwork around the window, and that won't be on the Cabrio as far as we know. Also, I'm fairly sure that the dark patch that you can see just forward of and above the rear wheelarch is a door handle, which would only be there on a sedan.

As far as what it is specifically.... I'd like it to be an RS as much as the next guy, but like George, I'm not totally sure.

-Tim


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Also there's a "bump" on the top that must be the satellite antenna. If it were a cabriolet, it'd be on the trunk lid.

Judging from the matching folds of the cover it appears to have 2 doors on the side. The spoiler is on the trunk lid as it is on the sedan so I'll agree that it might be an RS3 sedan.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I followed cooperrf 's lead and downloaded the highest res and cropped. Here's another take on that.












I still think coupe / cabrio. Maybe someone that knows how to, over lap more so the roof line / pillars of the cabrio and the sedan?

http://www.worldcarfans.com/113012953209/2014-audi-a3-cabrio-spied-for-the-first-time/lowphotos#4


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

as tim mentioned, you can see a dark patch in the rear indicating a door handle.

its not a cabrio.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

mike3141 said:


> Also there's a "bump" on the top that must be the satellite antenna. If it were a cabriolet, it'd be on the trunk lid.



I'd meant to mention that as well. There isn't going to be a satellite antenna on the soft roof of the Cabriolet.

-Tim


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

MaX PL said:


> buying day 1 if its a RS3.


Same here.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

MaX PL said:


> as tim mentioned, you can see a dark patch in the rear indicating a door handle.
> 
> its not a cabrio.


I see the dark patch, but it just seems too low compared to the uncovered sedan pictures. You can see the fluid line that runs the side of all A3's just below the window quite easily. The handle sits pretty much RIGHT UNDER that line. The dark patch if it's the same I think everyone is talking about, and from that angle places the handle too low close to the wheel arch and too low from the line.

The antenna I agree is showing off a hard top. I'm still saying coupe, however I will buy the RS3 sedan if it makes it to North America if the drivetrain is right.


----------



## gabbby (Jul 4, 2006)

It seems this is a few centimeters higher. It's an Alreoad Sedan A3 ?

Gaby


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Eurofan4eva said:


> It's got big flares, its an RS :thumbup:


Error 404: big flares not found


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> Error 404: big flares not found


:laugh:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

What looks like a lighter strip for the front underspoiler poking through the sheet could be an RS3 with the aluminum optics package thats only available on RS models.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

So when's the next big auto show scheduled so they can unveil it... whatever it is? Really curious to know what it is... opcorn:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Frankfurt in September, as Travis suggested earlier in the thread...:thumbup:


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

if it were an RS3 wouldn't the aluminum side mirrors be more visible. like the chrome trim around the windows? they look dark or body coloured.

probably hybrid sedan.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

I will be thoroughly under-whelmed if it turns out to be an E-tron or G-tron sedan... YAWN. Copy/paste of an existing propulsion platform is not interesting. Make an E-tron sedan as efficient as a VW XL1 and that is news. Introduce a brand new 2.5l 5-cyl turbo engine with 407 hp in an car that is >2800lbs thru Audi Ultra-light technology. THAT is news

Please be an RS3... Please be an RS3


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

t.oorboh! said:


> probably hybrid sedan.


Im leaning this way too


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

t.oorboh! said:


> if it were an RS3 wouldn't the aluminum side mirrors be more visible. like the chrome trim around the windows? they look dark or body coloured.
> 
> probably hybrid sedan.


The TT-RS has carbon fiber side mirrors. Still hoping for a RS3.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

cyberpmg said:


> The TT-RS has carbon fiber side mirrors. Still hoping for a RS3.


You are not correct. They are an option, and a very expensive one at that.

And I too played with the photo and it looks like they did some clone stamping around the pillars, might just look that way tho. I think it's an RS because the mirrors look like they are aluminiumsy. They don't look paint matched to me.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

$øK said:


> I think it's an RS because the mirrors look like they are aluminiumsy. They don't look paint matched to me.


I convinced myself of the same but then stepped back and realized we are all seeing things that we can't possibly see in the photo we have. :laugh:


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Dan Halen said:


> I convinced myself of the same but then stepped back and realized we are all seeing things that we can't possibly see in the photo we have. :laugh:


Agreed. I'm going to assume it is an E-Tron Sedan so I stop getting my hopes up for something more interesting.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

p.r.walker said:


> Agreed. I'm going to assume it is an E-Tron Sedan so I stop getting my hopes up for something more interesting.


I don't really want to be presented with the temptation to blow my budget by going RS3 instead of S3, so yeah...


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

This is a cruel photo 

Now we have to wait 2 months !!! :banghead:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VR6Nikopol said:


> This is a cruel photo
> 
> Now we have to wait 2 months !!! :banghead:


Compared to waiting nearly a year to be able to buy any of these cars? Peanuts.

Psh... I waited two months to see the photo you're just now seeing. :laugh:


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Dan, even if it is an RS, we may still be extremely disappointed when we find out its not coming to our country.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Naturally. I won't say I'm hoping for that, because the first-world problem of having to decide between S and RS is far from a crisis.

If it comes but is going to be a few years out, I doubt I'll wait.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Compared to waiting nearly a year to be able to buy any of these cars? Peanuts.
> 
> Psh... I waited two months to see the photo you're just now seeing. :laugh:


i still cant believe Audi is making us wait so long..the CLA is going to have a head start of at least 6 months.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Naturally. I won't say I'm hoping for that, because the first-world problem of having to decide between S and RS is far from a crisis.
> 
> If it comes but is going to be a few years out, I doubt I'll wait.


I'm the opposite. I can't drop $50k plus next year, but in 2-3 it will be on the top of my list.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'll just come to my senses and realize I'm insane to spend that much if they give me too long to think about it.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

MaX PL said:


> buying day 1 if its a RS3.


buying day one if its an rs3 coupe


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You won't see an RS3 coupe anytime soon. Prophets are saying that Audi will be making a Sportback and a sedan version of the RS3. We may be lucky enough to get the sedan RS3. Instead of the Sportback it rumored that we'll be getting the RS Q3. 

The RS coupe is being fulfilled by the RS5.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> I convinced myself of the same but then stepped back and realized we are all seeing things that we can't possibly see in the photo we have. :laugh:












I'm changing my vote to this


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> You won't see an RS3 coupe anytime soon. Prophets are saying that Audi will be making a Sportback and a sedan version of the RS3. We may be lucky enough to get the sedan RS3. Instead of the Sportback it rumored that we'll be getting the RS Q3.
> 
> The RS coupe is being fulfilled by the RS5.


They may do a coupe of the RS3. Never say never. But probably a sedan because of China and this market. As for the Q3 RS, that looks pretty awesome to me .


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> Error 404: big flares not found


I was going to say this, just not as cleverly


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

caliatenza said:


> i still cant believe Audi is making us wait so long..the CLA is going to have a head start of at least 6 months.


Typical VAG, they make us wait too long for everything. I actually can't wait for them to build out their Mexico production strategy, it will take FAR less time for us to get new products and far more options/varianrs as well.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The Mexico factory is for building Q5s.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Rudy_H said:


> The antenna I agree is showing off a hard top. I'm still saying coupe, however I will buy the RS3 sedan if it makes it to North America if the drivetrain is right.


If it is a coupe, it will be a very underwhelming one. With a greenhouse that's as long as the sedan, it will have an extremely long door or the window behind the b-pillar will be extremely odd by being so long. Plus with the rear roofline's slope being the same as the sedan, it will be a very stodgy coupe, not unlike BMW's 1 series coupe.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

It can't be a coupe (IMO). The door handle is too far forward for a coupe. They design better than that.....


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

LWNY said:


> If it is a coupe, it will be a very underwhelming one. With a greenhouse that's as long as the sedan, it will have an extremely long door or the window behind the b-pillar will be extremely odd by being so long. Plus with the rear roofline's slope being the same as the sedan, it will be a very stodgy coupe, not unlike BMW's 1 series coupe.


Not really...

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-the-cover&p=82514741&viewfull=1#post82514741

Look closely at the pictures I posted. According to the convertible, and the pillars for the most part will be the same.

They pushed the B pillar back for the longer doors. Otherwise the A & C pillar is in the same relative area as the coupe. The convertible top does a bit of a mind trick on you with the C pillar, but unless the overall length of the sedan is longer then the coupe, that's the only thing that would screw up the proportions.

I wish there was a D pillar though, that would make me happy...


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm almost positive that it has to be the new RS3. But I'm not seeing anything you guys are seeing like the front splitter or the Aluminum mirror caps. lol :screwy:

The position of the car in the picture (right in the middle) plus having it covered up indicates that it is the halo car in the A3 range, thus has to be the RS3.

I do hope the RS3 has a wider stance AKA wider fenders and wider tires tho.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

DaLeadBull said:


> *The position of the car in the picture (right in the middle)* plus having it covered up indicates that it is the halo car in the A3 range, thus has to be the RS3.


Excellent point! :thumbup:


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

DaLeadBull said:


> But I'm not seeing anything you guys are seeing like the front splitter or the Aluminum mirror caps. lol :screwy:


This is not a tarp. Its a sheet, it's somewhat transparent. And the mirrors look to me like the trim above the windows. If you take the image into photoshop and invert it and play with its levels and channels you can see more info. Or sometimes you can see things you don't. We'll find out soon.

:wave::thumbup:umpkin:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Rudy_H said:


> Not really...
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-the-cover&p=82514741&viewfull=1#post82514741
> 
> ...


convertibles usually look pretty dodgy when the top is up, never sleek or with a fastback look, thus it could be a convertible coupe, except for the existence of the shark fin.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

LWNY said:


> convertibles usually look pretty dodgy when the top is up, never sleek or with a fastback look, thus it could be a convertible coupe, except for the existence of the shark fin.


And the back window frame lol. Definitely a sedan or possibly a coupe.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*FV-QR*

So...wasn't the 23rd "the day"? What the hell was the 'mystery' car?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

"The day" for...?

The only reference I've seen to any reveal is the assumption that Audi may have something new to show in the A3 line at Frankfurt in September.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Somewhere, in connection with this photo, I was sure I saw a caption that referenced 23.7.13...but I can't find it now, that's for sure.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

John Y said:


> Somewhere, in connection with this photo, I was sure I saw a caption that referenced 23.7.13...but I can't find it now, that's for sure.


It was probably in a dream.... we're all suffering from it.:banghead:


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

I think it was something I saw in the TCL thread on the subject...so more like a nightmare.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Audi is a tease. They show us the silhouette, but won't let us see under the skirt for two months after staring, and day dreaming..... 


MK2 TT roadster Quattro
Waiting on the NA release of the S3


----------



## FxTSI (Jun 4, 2011)

There's a video in one of the facebook pages ("RS3 2014") with a date - Aug 21th, 2013:


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

FxTSI said:


> There's a video in one of the facebook pages ("RS3 2014") with a date - Aug 21th, 2013:


Great find, but I am skeptical that this is an RS3 for several reasons.

First, this looks like a much bigger car than an A3/RS3:










Second, these are some huge looking wheels, at least 20", which would seem like overkill for the relatively small RS3:










Finally, neither the RS5 or TT-RS have ceramic brakes as an option. I would be surprised if the RS3 had them available:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Agreed. The form under that sheet is massive.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to guess two separate cars. Top car looks like the A3 coupe, bottom car the facelifted/new A8?


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

FxTSI said:


> There's a video in one of the facebook pages ("RS3 2014") with a date - Aug 21th, 2013:


I would guess new A8 because of the size. Maybe even the A9?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

new facelifted A8/S8 since that is the 21" wheel option on the current S8. There have been test mules in camo caught of these cars and the A8 is due for its facelift anyhow. Plus Audi has the new Matrix beam LED lights to show off on the car.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Good call on the S8. There have been lots of spy shots, and the price point could support a ceramic brake option. 

On the other hand, I am starting to believe that the ?3 is a coupe. At first I thought the handle was too far forward, until I looked at the back half of a s5.




MK2 TT roadster Quattro
Waiting on the NA release of the S3


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

I would have gone with the idea of a coupe, but I would think that would get a new name... like the A2/S2... and would have both an A2 and an S2 under wraps. The video and associated pic looks like those cars are much larger than the A3/S3 platform. I'm agreeing with others that it may be an updated A8/S8... maybe an RS8?

As for the original picture with all of the other A3/S3 cars... I'm still sticking to a RS3 sedan.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

cyberpmg said:


> I would have gone with the idea of a coupe, but I would think that would get a new name... like the A2/S2...
> 
> As for the original picture with all of the other A3/S3 cars... I'm still sticking to a RS3 sedan.


I think if a coupe is under that silk sheet, its purpose it to create an alternative to the new 2 series.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

RS3 Sedan for sure:thumbup:


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

the mirrors, to me, look silver through the sheer cover. My guess is that it's an "S" or "RS" model. 
one thing I haven't seen anyone bring up is that while yes, there are no convertibles in the line-up, we were promised one. It's possible that it could be a hardtop convertible like the VW Eos, which would explain the brightwork around the windows. All things being equal, I'd rather it be an RS three, though


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The EOS satellite antenna is under the non-metallic trunk lid. I would think that Audi would follow suit if it were a hardtop convertible.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Automobile confirmed this is the 2015 Audi A8 

http://rumors.automobilemag.com/2015-audi-a8-previewed-236957.html#axzz2bxPDfbib 

If the A3 was the size of the A8, my life would be tossed into a spin, as I have no car I want anymore lol 



VeeDubDriver said:


> Great find, but I am skeptical that this is an RS3 for several reasons.
> 
> First, this looks like a much bigger car than an A3/RS3:
> 
> ...


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

So, what happened to 8/21?? Did I just miss it or what?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

bluelagoon1 said:


> So, what happened to 8/21?? Did I just miss it or what?


Audi revealed the "PI" A8 and S8.


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

I have skimmed this thread and I am on the side of RS3 or some type of true sportback like the A5/A7. I am calling myself lucky that my current A3 warranty expires in May and I can hold off an S3 urge with some tuning.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

The warranty on my A4 ran out some 150k miles ago... LOL! I can wait and see.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Frankfurt has come and gone...*

The A3 Cabriolet is out in the wild, but I fully believe what is under the cover was not the Cab. The sharfin on top of the roof and the chrome strip around a 4 door roofline. 

What is the next opportunity to show off a new member of the family? LA? Tokyo? Something in China? Or will Audi create their own event in between shows to keep up interest.

I would love for it to be an RS3 sedan, and introduce it at Los Angeles to let us know it is coming stateside. 

A boy can dream.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Audi revealed the "PI" A8 and S8.


is "PI" platform or generation designation or both or other?

thanks in advance


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Product improvement. Fancy term for facelift, really.

... at least I'm pretty sure it's not a new generation.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

So the A3 cabriolet was introduced...

http://youtu.be/n_ECA8067PI


----------

